# Signs Of Leopard gecko Egg binding?



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

My leopard gecko went to the vet about 3 weeks ago, to get checked for egg binding, he said he thought it could be fat storage's because it did not appear to be eggs, even thuogh I look at her underbelly then look online and they are almost in the exact spots as eggs, so she went back again the herp vet said still not egg binding,

I doubt him, what are the signs of egg binding, shes still eating and pooing but because these are in like the same spots as what eggs would be im worried.


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Bump since I posted this while you were all gone.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Melonhelmet said:


> My leopard gecko went to the vet about 3 weeks ago, to get checked for egg binding, he said he thought it could be fat storage's because it did not appear to be eggs, even thuogh I look at her underbelly then look online and they are almost in the exact spots as eggs, so she went back again the herp vet said still not egg binding,
> 
> I doubt him, what are the signs of egg binding, shes still eating and pooing but because these are in like the same spots as what eggs would be im worried.


If she's eating and pooping then it may be fatty lumps ~ these can be mistaken for eggs especially if the fat stores are quite large ~ signs of eggbinding can include loss of appetite, weight loss but swollen stomach, lethargy, straining to lay.
Has she definately been mated?


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

No she hasnt been mated,she lives all by herself, and her tummy looks swollen, but not a bad swollen, just chubby as always. She ate some food two days ago, but then she only sappost to eat every two days. She eats a lot less then 3 months ago, but she was really thin and had no fat in her tail when I got her so a put that to trying to get back up to weight.

She makes some nice poops I must say.


----------



## Niki B (Feb 15, 2009)

Melonhelmet said:


> No she hasnt been mated,she lives all by herself, and her tummy looks swollen, but not a bad swollen, just chubby as always. She ate some food two days ago, but then she only sappost to eat every two days. She eats a lot less then 3 months ago, but she was really thin and had no fat in her tail when I got her so a put that to trying to get back up to weight.
> 
> She makes some nice poops I must say.


 
I wondered where you had gone, Im sorry to hear your still having some issues with the little lady  Hope it all sorts itself out x


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Have a look at her vent if it looks slightly open and has fluid marks chances are she's egg bound many females produce infertile eggs which don't show up as calcium on xrays but can be seen through the skin.

Also females often can get dimpled in heads and go weak a few days after trying to pass the eggs.

Paula


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

we have no good vets out here it seems, I cant get to my leo till thursday


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Her vent looked normal, and no fluids, I held her up to a light and it was bright pink liek the rest of her fat, not white like an egg.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

After 3 weeks you will know if its egg binding.
Egg bound leos usually take a real turn for the worse after a period of being egg bound.
The fact she is still eating and pooing suggests as Sleedy said that these are just fat bodies.


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Ive noticed these for about 3 months now, and shes eaten and pooed the whole time, thanks guys and Im glad to be back


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

I need more help, Can anyone post a picture of the fatty bits? also there is something had that moves in there that is:

|--| <--That Wide 

Some sort of bone?

Would you feel something hard in there with fatty bits.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Doesn't sound to me like she is eggbound hunny to be honest. She hasn't been with a male for a start. If she was eggbound, you would clearly see the eggs through her sides and belly and possibly from on top aswell depending what morph she is. They would look very big, filling half her body cavity. She would lose appetite and become very lethargic. Hope that helps!


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Theres the problem!! I can see something bright pink from the sides, top, and bottom! Its just that shes still acting normal!. A picture would help wouldnt it.


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Could a fat store get so big that it looks just like where the eggs should be :?


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Pink sounds more like fat to me....eggs would be white.....yeah a clear pic would definately help if you could get one!


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

nuttybabez said:


> Pink sounds more like fat to me....eggs would be white.....yeah a clear pic would definately help if you could get one!



Okay, sorry for being all AAAHH! about it, a close friend almost died yesturday in the hospital, who is doing better now, but im just really stressed


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Its ok, no problem, everyone worries about their pets, its natural!! Mine are all my babies and I would be doing the same if I thought one of them was ill!


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

nuttybabez said:


> Its ok, no problem, everyone worries about their pets, its natural!! Mine are all my babies and I would be doing the same if I thought one of them was ill!


I just looked, at her underside, then at a picture of a gravid leo, its in the same spot on the left side, but not white, its pink on my leo, and the other side is littler but also pink.


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

bumpity bump bump


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Its really hard to say anything without pics hun.


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Almost got the pics on, uploading onto computer as I speak


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Oldish Picture:









Newer pictures are uploading


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Big Bump


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

I went to Geckos Unlimited and they think it may be Fatty Liver, so Im starting her on a diet, and controlling her food intake form now on.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

ok hun, glad she isn't eggbound.


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

nuttybabez said:


> ok hun, glad she isn't eggbound.



FLD is bad too, but atleast I can control it.


----------



## lindsaydo (Mar 2, 2010)

did she turn out to be ok?

My leo is pregnant, and i have been feeling at her tummy and one of the eggs seem very hard. It has dropped right down to position, but she won't do anything. She has laid eggs before, in her damp box, but won't even go in it now. 
She is getting plenty of calcium and food, but i think i stressed her out a bit. 
She had a bit of impaction, and i gave her a bit of a warm soak and a gentle tummy rub and the impaction passed (thank god) but could the stress of it make her egg bound?


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

lindsaydo said:


> My leo is pregnant, and i have been feeling at her tummy and one of the eggs seem very hard. It has dropped right down to position, but she won't do anything. She has laid eggs before, in her damp box, but won't even go in it now.
> She is getting plenty of calcium and food, but i think i stressed her out a bit.
> She had a bit of impaction, and i gave her a bit of a warm soak and a gentle tummy rub and the impaction passed (thank god) but could the stress of it make her egg bound?


 yes stress can affect gravid females to the point where they may not feel comfortable enough to lay ~ if a female needs to be checked then the best way is to gently usher her into a clean crix box so that her tummy can be viewed easily ... they really shouldn't be handled or their stomach manipulated


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

Woah old thread, just thought id add, it might not have been fatty liver. Most likely just overweight xD. 9.3 inches long 70 grams.


----------

